# My first pigeons (frillbacks) :)



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Laura and I live in PA. Last week I acquired my first pigeons. They are a pair and two of their squeakers. They are all mainly white Frillbacks with some "smut". I have raised show poultry for years but these are my first pigeons so I am sure I will have lots of questions in the near future. 

Right now they are living in my chicken coop (in their own area). They have about an 8x4x7 area with a small outdoor area. I have been feeding them a mix of wild bird seed and gamebird (poultry) feed. I also have pigeon grit on the way along with some pigeon feeders (to replace my dishes), nests, extra perches, and pickpots for fun. They also have a bath which they have not used. 

Am I missing anything? Below are some pictures of them and the set up so far. I would love any ideas for improvement, or suggestions. Also any input on the birds themselves so I can learn would be appreciated!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry, not sure why the first pic is sideways...anyway in that one you can also see my conditioning pens/breeder pens for poultry. Can I use these for the pigeons too for pairing up if I decide to breed or get more?


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh and there are three window in the coop, and all under the roof (eaves) are open with hardware cloth over them so there is plenty of ventilation even with door closed. And since you can't see in the pics too well over the window to the left side are 3 nest boxes and 2 perches (soon to be more perches).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks good.


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! Are shavings ok as bedding? I use pine for the chickens so just used that. I see lots of pictures with plain wood floors. 

Also do you need to vaccinate or deworm or anything like that?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks very good!!! You can see photos of our frillbacks in some of the other posts. You should probably worm the birds at some point.....you can get worm medication online or at the pigeon shows. Have you attended the Lancaster show? Their big show is in January and you will be amazed at all the pigeons! Some folks vaccinate against PMV (pigeon virus) and Salmonella. If you are not showing or flying racing homers (i.e. mixing with other strange birds) you are probably fine without it. I think you normally need to buy in lots of 50 or so for the vaccines.


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! Can you use Sulmet for worming? I have that along with a bunch of cattle wormers (which I think would be to strong but use them on the chickens like Ivermectin). 

I have not heard or been to the show in Lancaster but would DEFF go! It is only about an hour from me. Maybe by then I can get everything ready and be comfortable enough with them to get another pair or two. I was wanting more right away but would rather get more comfortable before adding more for now. At some point I would LOVE to get some Arcangels too 

Does the show have a website or anything so I can look it up?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I recently posted this in the photo section.....just a couple our frillbacks......Love these and good to see another frillback person here!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting! They are gorgeous! I would love some other colors! Mine are all white with flecks in their necks and on their heads. I am assuming that is a fault and they should be pure white. Can I still use them for breeding or if I want to show in the future should I just get better ones and keep these as "pets"? Also can you breed the colors together or is it best to keep them separate?

Sorry for all the questions! I am sending in my application to the Frillback club and can't wait to learn more! Deff want to find some shows to attend too!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If you want to seriously show it is a whole different ball game. Our birds our from out of an almond program so we naturally get a bunch of colors. They are good quality....much better than most of the backyard birds but they are not as good as the top birds in blue and red and white in this country. The Germans have really done the most for this breed and they work mostly with blues and reds and whites....the former two usually with grizzle. With those colors folks will normall just breed birds of one color....e.g. blue grizzle to blue grizzle. Tom McCaig is the top guy for frillbacks in the USA. He created the rich recessive reds and did a lot for the other colors. Unfortunately he is now in poor health but still has some birds with help. There are some other top names in show frillbacks in the country if you want to seriously go that route. Look at the frillback standard. Note that color is high up but by far the most important characteristic of this breed is the CURL!! Whatever you want to do enjoy your birds!!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Rilly, nice setup! Here is the website link for Reading Pigeon Association, who is the club that host the Lancaster pigeon show every year in January. Its a great show where you can meet nearby breeders and see all sorts of pigeons.

Link:
http://www.aviangems.com/RPA/index.htm

So that link goes to their main page, although i don't think they've updated yet with info on this years show


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much! I will deff make sure I am there!  I will be the one walking around totally confused LOL!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got two more today (another pair from the same breeder)! I spent some time out with them adding some more roosts and their little patio for sunbathing, and actual bathing is done, other than needing to be painted still. Just wanted to share some pics!


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

I still think I also want to add a shelf in the bathing area so they have more room, but I am not sure if it is tall enough for them to get up there...what do you think, overkill?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because it is a small aviary a shelf may take up too much room, but..try it..it is you're loft and do as you see fit and what you think may work well with you're birds. they are soooo pretty!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very pretty! Looks like a blue grizzle and a black?? Do you have a closer pic of the black? This is a pair, correct?


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! I am hoping it is a pair! I will grab a closer pic of the black...it is not a deep ink black like I am used to with my silkies though. 

I think I will pass on the shelf. I am hopefully going to be making a much larger outdoor area/aviary, but wanted to at least do something for now.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe not a black......dark blue??? Keep us updated!!


----------



## lockentauben (Jul 2, 2012)

It would be interesting to know if that is a black and if it is what makes it so dull, brownish, dun looking. Don't like to say it but judging by the curls its probably a project bird, maybe an F3 - third generation.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

the black looks sort of more like a T-pattern


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's ok if it is a project bird...for now I am just enjoying them as pets. If I get serious and want to show I will probably look for birds at a show. I know they are hard to come by so taking it slow. I just wanted some variety in the colors I had. 

What does T-pattern mean? What colors do you think I could expect from the "black" with the blue? Would I call the other a blue? Sorry just learning all the terms for colors!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The other is indeed a blue. It could also be called a blue grizzle. A blue grizzle is still a blue combined with another gene, grizzle. Grizzle is what causes the white "frosting" on the feathers and around the head. Most blue and red frillbacks......in fact most frillbacks you see, carry grizzle. If you combine blue with "spread' you end up with a black bird. The depth of the black can vary depending on what other colors and color modifiers the bird has. A good show quality black in most breeds is a deep black with lots of shine and luster. As far as your other particular bird.....it is hard to tell. Maybe post another photo of it in the genetics section in this forum.......also include a top photo with one wing and the tail spread (to check for bar etc.). There is a common gene in pigeons called "dilute". It is sex linked and will basically dilute the color....making a blue bird turn into a silver or a red turn into a yellow. Black plus dilute= dun. Maybe your bird is a dun(?)


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't been on here in a while but wanted to update everyone! My Blue Grizzle hen is sitting on eggs now! She is paired with the "black". I am also getting 2 more pairs tomorrow in a trade!  Here are the newcomers!


----------



## Stina (Aug 29, 2012)

They're pretty! Where did you get your birds from?


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! They are all from a breeder here in PA who was downsizing. I got the original 2 pairs and babies from her this spring. She is now selling out so I am grabbing her last two pairs. She said the stock originally came from Tally Mezzanatto.


----------



## Stina (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems there are several frillback breeders in the area...lol Rick Moyer is a bit north of me (I'm in Allentown) and then FrillbackLover and Woodlover are in NJ. I don't yet have pigeons, but will be getting a frillback soon and then hopefully a mate for it within the next year


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Very beautiful birds you have


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice looking four there!! Be sure to have bands ready for any babies and keep us updated!! 
Glad there is another frillback breeder now in our area. There really are not man compared to out west (Rolly, StClair, Gratz etc. etc.).
Unfortunately the "father of frillbacks", Tom McCaig, just passed this past weekend. He contributed more to this breed than any other person.


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! I need to order bands! I have one hen sitting now so better get on it! Where do you order yours and what size?

Also, are any of you guys of Facebook? I was thinking of making a Frillback Breeders Group on there, but didn't know if anyone would be interested?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

The facebook may be worthwhile. We are on there as members. 

Size 10 bands fro frillbacks. You can order them directly from the NPA. I think some of the pigeon supply houses also have them (e.g. Foy's) or you can buy them at the shows. Are these latest 4 two pairs? Who are the boys and the girls??


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww! Lovely birds! What does a pair of these usually cost?


----------



## Rilly10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks! The last 4 is supposed to be 2 pairs, I need to go watch them, I am not good at sexing yet and haven't heard them enough to tell yet! I do know the darker red on the far right is a cock as he was doing the dance/song as soon as I let him out of the carrier!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there is a pigeon show coming up next month just out side of reading pa. http://www.readingpigeonassoc.com/ the show is in your back yard so to speak


----------

